# New build for windows 7



## Apiidae (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am new to building, and this forum. 

I want to build a computer for running windows 7. 
I have older programs that I still want to use (AutoCAD r14 mainly) and win7 is the last OS it will run on. 
But I would also like to run new programs and games. I am by no means a hardcore gamer. Console quality is fine with me. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Check out the forum recommended computer builds here = http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

DBCooper's guide is a great place to start for looking at PC builds.

Yet, I do recommend you use Windows 10. Have you attempted to run AutoCAD R14 on Windows 10 Compatibility Mode for Windows 7?


----------



## Apiidae (Apr 16, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> DBCooper's guide is a great place to start for looking at PC builds.
> 
> Yet, I do recommend you use Windows 10. Have you attempted to run AutoCAD R14 on Windows 10 Compatibility Mode for Windows 7?


Thank you. I will check this out.


----------



## Apiidae (Apr 16, 2017)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Check out the forum recommended computer builds here = http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html


Thank you. I will look into this.
Edit: This is the resource I am looking for. :smile:


----------

